# Burton 3L Hover not exactly "bombproof"



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The burton website describes this jack as being made from "bomb proof materials" and that it uses "engineered fabric blocking for maximum strength".

That was not my experience this last week. I was at Big White for 4 days and did some moderate tree runs. As with normal tree runs I have been doing on Skis and Boards for the last quarter century from time to time I brush against branches. This trip was no different, however, the difference was the marks I fond on my jacket as if it was chalk on a chalk board.

My last Spyder jacket was 3 seasons old and doesn't show a SINGLE scratch, while this jacket only saw 3 days on the slopes and shows this.

What are your thoughts? Does this seem reasonable? I emailed Burton to get their response, and hope to get a reply tomorrow. I have tried to both spot clean with a microfiber cloth and water, and when that didnt work i tried a microfiber cloth and soap. The problem is its not dirty, but rather scratched!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

seeing the scratch caused me to drink on the hill!


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

"Bomb proof" in these types of product descriptions have obviously always been figurative.

To be honest my expensive Clouveil gloves has a tear in it as well, even though I have no clue how it got there. Eventually I didn't care about it anymore and the gloves still work.

In your case it looks like scratches, but it looks like aesthetic abrasion and really won't affect the functionality. There's nothing you can do when there's abrasion marks on your apparel. 

Honestly, are you going to say to Burton "I didn't hit any trees"? You did, and that's why those marks are there.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll be nice and say that you're being a little too sensitive. Do you ride in the backcountry at all? Gear gets trashed if you're using it right. If you don't want scratches on your AK, just stick to the groomers


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Supra said:


> I'll be nice and say that you're being a little too sensitive. Do you ride in the backcountry at all? Gear gets trashed if you're using it right. If you don't want scratches on your AK, just stick to the groomers


Meh, you are probably right, but this is the first time I have seen marks happen so easily. Other then that the jacket has been great. 

I didnt lie to burton and told them it happened going through trees.


----------

